# future canon camera models



## Canon-F1 (Jun 8, 2012)

i was just thinking about the latest canon cameras and future cameras while walking with my dog.

i think it´s safe to say that the 2012 canon cameras are not that exciting when it comes to sensor technology.

it seems canon has decided to focus on the weak points (AF on the 5D MK3 for example) instead of improving what already is decent enough for 80% of all customers.

with the improved video and AF i wonder what the next generation will bring.
i mean can the AF be any better? noticeable better? 
ok they can bring the 650D hybrid AF in the upper class bodys.

but to me it seems more and more difficult to enhance cameras enough to justify a new buy.
of course i speak from the view of an ambitious amateur (professionells will sure see this different).

for me the 5D MK3 is not such an exciting camera (i have the 5D MK2)
i do landscape, macro and studio stuff most of the time... so i don´t really need the better AF .
for sports i take my 7D because of the longer reach.

anyway.... my thoughts (hopes) are going in the direction that canon has improved everything around the sensor technology this time and in the next cycle they will focus/improve sensor technology. the 5D MK2 was a big step... not sure if we can see a huge jump in IQ these days.

but all i wish for my next canon camera is better low iso image quality.

what do you think/hope about future canon cameras?


----------



## zim (Jun 8, 2012)

Pretty spot on I think but I do worry that instead of cracking the IQ issues they go for post processing/ lens correction software to make up the gap and become reliant on that.


----------



## NormanBates (Jun 8, 2012)

they do have vastly better software than Nikon, whose DPP equivalent (nx-view) is a crappy PoS that's slow as hell (because of design mistakes) and crashes constantly...


----------



## squarebox (Jun 8, 2012)

and computers are getting faster to make such heavy post-processing more feasible.

What i think we will see is Canon revamping all of their lens to have MTFs simliar to the new shorty forty and 24-70mk3. This may or may not include throwing IS into every prime lens on the way for video though.

And don't forget, there is always 3D cameras. Cause they are definitely going to become mainstream in the next 5 years or so. If they do though all our current lens might go the way of the dodo.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 8, 2012)

My two cents:

Digital technology is maturing. We probably won't see the huge improvements of the last five years over the next five years. Even the least expensive Rebels these days produce very high quality images in 98% of situations. New technologies are focusing on that remaining 2% (high ISO, autofocus, extended dynamic range, etc.)

As with any technology, improving that 2% is expensive and comes in very small steps. For the vast majority of photographers (both amateur and professional) they will do an informal cost-benefit analysis to determine if the modest improvements are worth the price tag. Camera manufacturers must make the same choices: is it worth X million in research and development to gain 1/2 stop ISO improvement?

The most interesting advancements, I think, are in the area of focusing/sharpening. Right now, the Lytros camera is a toy. But it may not always be so. Adobe is already experimenting with software focusing to correct out-of-focus images. 

Another area I find intriguing is Fuji's experiments with hybrid digital/organic sensors. Early claims are that a hybrid APS-C sensor could outperform a conventional full frame sensor. 

My view: the next big breakthroughs could very well come in totally unexpected areas.


----------



## Astro (Jun 8, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Another area I find intriguing is Fuji's experiments with hybrid digital/organic sensors. Early claims are that a hybrid APS-C sensor could outperform a conventional full frame sensor.




about fuji, just came across this:


http://chromasoft.blogspot.it/2012/05/demosaicing-fuji-x-pro1-and-its-x-trans.html




> The conclusions are pretty surprising: “The hard truth is that any interpolation engine is going to have trouble with pixels that are spread out, not aligned, and unevenly spaced.” and “So my conclusion is, sorry to say, that the Fuji X-Pro1 X-Trans sensor doesn’t deliver the Fuji promise of outperforming similarly sized sensors. In fact, it underperforms similar DX sensored cameras – with the official SILKPIX raw developer, the underperformance is too slight to be noticeable under normal circumstances, but is still there if you look closely”.



it´s not all rosy....



> Looks like it's the time for oddball sensors. Or for me to write about them anyway. I've just finished updating PhotoRaw for the Fuji X-Pro1, and I thought it was worthwhile to document the journey, and what it means for the X-Pro1's X-Trans sensor. Specifically, whether it will deliver on the claims that Fuji has made for it.
> 
> BTW, the new version of PhotoRaw will be out early next week, assuming there are no glitches on Apple's side.
> 
> ...


----------

